# When should I advertise an open house in local paper?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We are thinking about doing an open house on a Saturday (selling by owner). Among other things, I would like to place an ad in the paper. Which day should I choose? Or should I do both?

I think that Thursday might be better as it gives people time to plan. But many people only get the Sunday paper which is actually delivered on Saturday morning.


----------



## Marinea (Apr 15, 2011)

I would be concerned that people may already have weekend plans by Thursday. If it were me, I would advertise both days the week before and week of.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Comment ..... Young people do not take the newspaper. Consider on line advertising such as Facebook, Craigslist, etc.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Fishindude said:


> Comment ..... Young people do not take the newspaper. Consider on line advertising such as Facebook, Craigslist, etc.


We are already advertising online. I have not advertised in the paper because you have to pay for it. But it turned out much more reasonably priced than I expected


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with both days. Make sure you have the date. It wouldn't hurt to have a sign on your lawn with an added sign "Open House Sept 24" because people do drive around a neighborhood looking for signs. You'll want any prospective buyers to be preapproved for a mortgage.


----------

